# New La Marzocco Linea Mini



## Mrboots2u

Info Shamelessly stolen from elsewhere...

http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/lineamini


----------



## Jon

Love that! Very nice - always wanted a Linea - purely for aesthetics.


----------



## jeebsy

Heard rumours about this before Christmas but information was thin on the ground, cheers for posting


----------



## funinacup

Looks amazing but not a fan of the fake paddle. Would prefer it to be an AV.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Shiny shiny!

Not sure about the price or the false paddle, but...

Shiny shiny!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looks pug ugly IMO. 175cc brew boiler - not sure about that. The paddle is nothing short of a gimmic - doesn't do anything other than flick a micro switch so no profiling possibilities. Not impressed.


----------



## doolallysquiff

hmmm maybe I'll stick with the sage.


----------



## Rhys

Fake paddle... gimmick. Don't like gimmicks. If they were going to use a paddle it should be functional.


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Fake paddle... gimmick. Don't like gimmicks. If they were going to use a paddle it should be functional.


It turns the pump on and off


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> It turns the pump on and off


So would a switch or a push button. I though paddles were more controllable i.e. pre-infusion etc.


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> So would a switch or a push button. I though paddles were more controllable i.e. pre-infusion etc.


Was just being facetious....it does seem a bit superfluous if all it does is control the pump


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rhys said:


> So would a switch or a push button. I though paddles were more controllable i.e. pre-infusion etc.


Think it's to con the gullible who have more money than sense.


----------



## Jon

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think it's to con the gullible who have more money than sense.


Any volunteers?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's just an on/off switch charmingly described as a 'faux' i.e. false paddle.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think it's to con the gullible who have more money than sense.


They're being pretty open that it just an on/off switch - the article said the feedback they got was that people preferred a paddle action to activate the pump


----------



## Rhys

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think it's to con the gullible who have more money than sense.


gullible isn't a word, it's not even in the dictionary..


----------



## Neill

I think it looks great. Wonder what the price here will be though. It's more of an R58 competitor so price is going to put a lot of people off.

Was there not already a single group version of the linea, plumb only tho.


----------



## froggystyle

Looks a bit dull i reckon...


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> I think it looks great. Wonder what the price here will be though. It's more of an R58 competitor so price is going to put a lot of people off.
> 
> Was there not already a single group version of the linea, plumb only tho.


http://www.espressoparts.com/la-marzocco-linea-1-group-av-automatic-espresso-machine


----------



## CamV6

Where do you attach the lever?


----------



## charris

This should be at the Vesuvius price range i think.

I really like this machine, it comes with one the best pedigree possible which also means it can last and can be serviced easily.

The big problem is the PID control which is not precise and not as good as on the usual 2k double boiler PID machines.


----------



## AussieEx

I agree with the reviewer. It'll be a solid machine, no doubt, but why oh why put a fake paddle on and a fiddly knob to 'control' the PID?

The small brew boiler is another unknown - how stable will it be temp-wise?

I'd still have one in a heartbeat if money were no object. But I'd still prefer a Linea 1 group, or a Cyncra 1 group...


----------



## charris

AussieExpat said:


> Or maybe a Cyncra 1 group...


Isn't the Cyncra 1 group double the price though? i.e speedster or even slayer pricing?


----------



## AussieEx

charris said:


> Isn't the Cyncra 1 group double the price though? i.e speedster or even slayer pricing?


Yes... There's really no comparison. Post edited.


----------



## coffeechap

If only the vesuvius looked like that!


----------



## charris

I am really curious about Euro/GPB pricing? The euro pricing would be very interesting for you UK guys. Group buy?


----------



## coffeechap

charris said:


> I am really curious about Euro/GPB pricing? The euro pricing would be very interesting for you UK guys. Group buy?


Think I shall stick with the gs3 mp with strada conversion.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> If only the vesuvius looked like that!


Amen to that


----------



## malling

Neill said:


> I think it looks great. Wonder what the price here will be though. It's more of an R58 competitor so price is going to put a lot of people off.
> 
> Was there not already a single group version of the linea, plumb only tho.


Except that LM has a far superior build quality to any prosumer ranged DB-E61, a group that doesn't mute the flavors, and is able to steam like a commercial unit.

The real problem is more that you can get a Vesuvius for less, that offers programable PP, with high quality stainless steel boilers, and commercial rated electronics, the only thing that talks in the mini linea favor is it's looks and big ass steamboiler.


----------



## AussieEx

USD4500 ~ GBP3000 at today's rates so list price is on par with the retail going rate for a Vesuvius (based on BB). This could end up cheaper in reality. And it is aesthetically very pleasing.

Right, I'm now off to convince myself that PIDing my Silvia will be all I ever want to do!


----------



## CallumT

It doesn't exactly represent value for money eh? LM just coining onto there growing commercial image, Would be nice to see some more players working on low volume commercial / roastery / 'prosumer' / experimental one groups.

I've said for a while the Vesuvius could well replace one of the bigger machines I own, the sorry state of the fact is that the market and the retention for a well loved two group probably still better especially when you factor the narrow market looking for 4k home machines.

This is also why I preach the L1 at home...


----------



## malling

You can still get a L1 for 2/3 of it's price, or use what is left on a better grinder.

I'm a bit concerned with it's minuture analog controlled boiler, how stable can that be? and it's gimmick "faux" paddle is just not to my liking at all, I would just stand there and wandering what I missed out on.

And for that price range it should be easy to plump it in, you shouldn't need to pay for a separate kit! Tell me how many who can afford such machine intend to use it on tank mode.


----------



## Mrboots2u

more coming here

http://home.lamarzoccousa.com/linea-mini/


----------



## jeebsy

Should have called it a Minea


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Think I shall stick with the gs3 mp with strada conversion.


Look after it for me... I'm waiting patiently


----------



## Neill

Wonder how long before someone retrofits a proper manual paddle.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Wonder how long before someone retrofits a proper manual paddle.


Looking at the HB thread on it you would need expensive bits on top of a paddle into $100s of dollars


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Look after it for me... I'm waiting patiently


Back of the line, pal


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Back of the line, pal


And behind me......


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> And behind me......


You chose the Dalek, you're out


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> You chose the Dalek, you're out


You think ?


----------



## jeebsy

I have recordings of telephone calls


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I have recordings of telephone calls


Not the right ones tho


----------



## coffeechap

Money talks and boots can flash the cash


----------



## jeebsy

Just heavy breathers from cc


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Money talks and boots can flash the cash


I was hoping my Mason handshake would seal the deal


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Money talks and boots can flash the cash


I told you that i would when the time came


----------



## dwalsh1

My Daughter was at the La Marzocco factory in Florence last week and was forbidden to take a picture of it.


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> more coming here
> 
> http://home.lamarzoccousa.com/linea-mini/


Slick video...


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I told you that i would when the time came


Times been and gone


----------



## jeebsy

Lovely.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rhys said:


> gullible isn't a word, it's not even in the dictionary..


Funny, it's in mine


----------



## AussieEx

LM site suggests it has 'programmed pre-infusion'. Anyone know more details?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If it's similar to the GS3 - think the max is 6 secs?


----------



## Mrboots2u

AussieExpat said:


> LM site suggests it has 'programmed pre-infusion'. Anyone know more details?


Its programmed in. Not changeable


----------



## Scotford

If its built the same way as its big bro Lineas then it will be an absolute tank. Looking forwards to having a play on one.


----------



## malling

Mrboots2u said:


> Its programmed in. Not changeable


So dump some water over the coffeepuck e61 kind of solution. Lovely


----------



## Daren

dwalsh1 said:


> My Daughter was at the La Marzocco factory in Florence last week and was forbidden to take a picture of it.


If someone said that to me the first thing I'd do is try and take a crafty picture... I bet she sneeked one in - show us the picture!!


----------



## AussieEx

Mrboots2u said:


> Its programmed in. Not changeable


Hence the question. Programmed to what?


----------



## Mrboots2u

AussieExpat said:


> Hence the question. Programmed to what?


To pre infuse.....?

Sorry i don;t know anymore than you , all ive read is the stuff I've linked...


----------



## malling

give consistency for those not trained enough to prepare a basket good enough, after all it dos require some skills, if it where smashing the puck with 9bar pressure especially as it comes stock with VST baskets


----------



## AussieEx

My question was too early. I was interested in what they've programmed the pre-infusion to - surely it should vary depending on dose etc. But all will be revealed in the fulness of time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

AussieExpat said:


> My question was too early. I was interested in what they've programmed the pre-infusion to - surely it should vary depending on dose etc. But all will be revealed in the fulness of time.


I presume it will be water controlled though the Gicleur size which, depending on size, changes the ramp up to pressure.


----------



## Dallah

I feel like I'm in a real minority here. I've never thought the Linea was good looking, something very 80s in the styling. Shrinking it down and sticking that fake paddle makes it look worse to me. My first barista training was on a Linea and up close it had all sorts of wonky welds, just careless finishing. For that kind of money (if I had it, but currently the ex-wife has that) I would take the R58 or Vesuvius. Obviously I'm in the minority


----------



## garydyke1

1. It will last forever

2. BMW never release the M version right away ; )

The pre infusion is usually pump on / off-pause / on


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> 1. It will last forever


GS/3 is one of my dream machines but the amount of threads on HB about shit that's gone wrong with them is a bit concerning. If this is a stripped down version with fewer bells and whistles it should be far more robust


----------



## garydyke1

Back in the 1970's - Check out the 'Small' http://www.lamarzocco.com/en/component/content/article.html?id=207


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> Back in the 1970's - Check out the 'Small' http://www.lamarzocco.com/en/component/content/article.html?id=207


Now that is ugly.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 12846


So cool


----------



## malling

ridland said:


> I feel like I'm in a real minority here. I've never thought the Linea was good looking, something very 80s in the styling. Shrinking it down and sticking that fake paddle makes it look worse to me. My first barista training was on a Linea and up close it had all sorts of wonky welds, just careless finishing. For that kind of money (if I had it, but currently the ex-wife has that) I would take the R58 or Vesuvius. Obviously I'm in the minority


Neither do I, but it's still prettier then the Vesuvius.

the wonky welds is a Italian classic, you see these less then pretty welds on allot of product made in italy, you can even find it on a Ferrari.

All the R58 I have seen, in fact all the Rocket Machines I have put under close inspection had some pretty ugly weldings on the panels, frame and driptray, and the fit and finish could be allot better, but you shouldn't find this on a Rocket and least of all on a £3-7.000 machine.

Quickmill is better in this regard, although they also like to cut corners in areas that is out of sight. ECM is the only brand I have seen where they actually don't have these flaws .


----------



## malling

Neill said:


> Now that is ugly.


+1


----------



## 7493

Not finding this convincing at all. If I had that sort of money to spend I'd more likely be looking at a second hand or even new Faema Legend.


----------



## malling

If paying this much for a downgraded Linea doesn't make sense then it makes even less sense for a E-61 group machine. You need to mod the CAM like on the Vesuvius to get it close to what can be achieved with other newer groups.


----------



## 7493

So what are you suggesting instead malling?


----------



## indend007

Programed just 1 sec preinfusion. Not changeable.


----------



## AussieEx

^^ Thanks. It's in the Sprudge review but I hadn't read that one. Not so hard to do that manually, even on a Silvia!


----------



## jeebsy

With the exception of the paddle and the plumbing in issues, the more i look at this the more i like it.


----------



## Scotford

A PB gravimetric version would seal the deal for me.


----------



## charris

garydyke1 said:


> 1. It will last forever


This is extremely important simply based on the brand heritage (making machines from 1927) but most important on the availability of parts and of various engineers/service centers that can keep the machine working for decades.

BUT for home use the big question is:

1) Has this been engineered to be simpler than the GS3 and can a good diyer fix most things? There are many many reports that the GS3 needs to be fixed/serviced frequently and I understand this - the same with the speedster (Kees mentions it strongly on his website that you need to have a engineer close) and probably the same with the Slayer and Synesso - these are not simple machines. The big problems is that it is not easy to service them when you use the for home use: you do not have a maintenance contract like most cafes do and it is extremely difficult to ship/take a 50kg machine to an engineer to fix it.

So if LM has managed to make this machine simpler and easy to be maintained/serviced by the home owner then could be a real winner.

(P.S. It is well know that the L1 excels on the above service/maintenance point)


----------



## jeebsy

charris said:


> BUT for home use the big question is:
> 
> 1) Has this been engineered to be simpler than the GS3


Yes


----------



## charris

jeebsy said:


> Yes


Yes it seems so for now based on the quote below from HB (please delete if not allowed):



> seems like they kept the "all commercial parts" inside and just dumped some expensive stuff which made the GS/3 expensive and expensive to maintain (like the $500 Gicar controller, the $100 flowmeter, the water mixers, the paddle group and also reduced the size of the coffee boiler).
> 
> Heck - just getting rid of the Gicar controller makes servicing this thing much less expensive! Also, getting rid of the mixers means getting rid of a considerable pile of check valves which sometimes get stuck open after 5-6 years.... At $50 a pop that is massive cost and repair savings.


But I guess we have to wait and see or we need someone like DaveC to really explain to us if this machine is simple to maintain/service or not.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

charris said:


> This is extremely important simply based on the brand heritage (making machines from 1927) but most important on the availability of parts and of various engineers/service centers that can keep the machine working for decades.
> 
> BUT for home use the big question is:
> 
> 1) Has this been engineered to be simpler than the GS3 and can a good diyer fix most things? There are many many reports that the GS3 needs to be fixed/serviced frequently and I understand this - the same with the speedster (Kees mentions it strongly on his website that you need to have a engineer close) and probably the same with the Slayer and Synesso - these are not simple machines. The big problems is that it is not easy to service them when you use the for home use: you do not have a maintenance contract like most cafes do and it is extremely difficult to ship/take a 50kg machine to an engineer to fix it.
> 
> So if LM has managed to make this machine simpler and easy to be maintained/serviced by the home owner then could be a real winner.
> 
> (P.S. It is well know that the L1 excels on the above service/maintenance point)


Good definition of Occam's razor - especially in relation to L1.


----------



## jeebsy

One of the previews said that it should be fairly easy for the home user to repair.


----------



## AussieEx

One thing no-one's mentioned so far is that the Linea mini does *not* have the saturated group of (all?) other LM machines, much vaunted for temperature stability.

Faux paddle notwithstanding, I like it. I'm not even dead against the notched wheel PID control, though a readout would be handy at this price-point.


----------



## dsc

Aren't all espresso machines fairly simple? you normally have a tank (sometimes with an HX through it), a group (which is often sealed) and a pump, how simpler can it get? I guess it gets a bit simpler with levers, but those have gaskets and other maintenance materials in the group, so it's not like they are easier to service. The issue with the GS3 is that it's super tight, nightmare if something fails inside or you get a leak.

Btw what's so superb about the Lineas? easy to get parts?

T.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dsc said:


> .....guess it gets a bit simpler with levers, but those have gaskets and other maintenance materials in the group, so it's not like they are easier to service.
> 
> T.


They are Tom - half an hour to remove the group, replace seals, re-grease and re-assemble. Good for another 12-18 months depending on useage.


----------



## dsc

Well there you go, also no or less solenoids to go wrong / stick? I was thinking of older levers where you can't get spare gaskets anymore and they are odd sizes.

T.


----------



## drude

I also replaced the pump on my L1 in a few minutes with no experience of that sort of thing at all.


----------



## charris

dsc said:


> Btw what's so superb about the Lineas? easy to get parts?
> 
> T.


I am sure there are very valid reasons and it can not only be marketing. Not only for Lineas but for the whole LM line which they are basically everywhere.


----------



## coffeechap

I like the look of this little machine, however I own a GS3 MP (Strada kit) and as great as it is built, the L1 at less than half the price is better in the cup! yet this new one will still be more pricey than the L1 and not anywhere the machine the GS3 is!


----------



## malling

dsc said:


> Well there you go, also no or less solenoids to go wrong / stick? I was thinking of older levers where you can't get spare gaskets anymore and they are odd sizes.
> 
> T.


I haven't had one single solenoids to fail on me ever since I started my espresso journey, so how big a problem is it, really. The main reason people has problem with them, is because they are using hard water or/and are descaling machines the wrong way, my Machine has one more then a modern lever, the Gs3 has a few more, but it's not the solenoids that should really worry, more the complicated electronics and the placement of the motherboard..

Even the Londinium has a Solenoid valve, but these can be cleaned and put back in, and I can name other parts that are more prone to premature failure

for me it's actually a plus that the Linea Mini dos not come with a saturated group, that should make it easier to maintain, and you do not need to bleed the group at set up. making it allot more user friendly. But it still looks cramped on the inside, just like the gs3 and Duetto

you shouldn't compare it with a lever, this is a machine is for pump guys and girls who has dream of getting a LM, and not all folks adores levers and some people would never consider getting one.


----------



## dsc

The only solenoids I've seen fail are the ones which are scaled so badly the internals cannot move, nothing wrong with the coils, just mostly machines put into storage without draining first.

Control of an espresso machine isn't complicated, very basic operations, so the electronics aren't anything fancy either. Bad placement prone to leaks, high temps etc. is another matter of course.

I've seen a few Lineas opened up and the only thing I've remembered is Molex connectors used right next to the boilers - bad idea as the plastic goes brittle after a while and the whole thing falls apart. Then again, most manufacturers used those, so can't really blame LM for being shoddy.

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u

This machine will have Barista lights , surely this is worth £4k on it own


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> This machine will have Barista lights , surely this is worth £4k on it own


Essex Bling barista disco lights! - where do I pay?


----------



## 4085

Why do people drool over the LM offerings? So many desire a GS3. Having owned one, I failed to see what all the fuss was about. Echoing Daves sentiments, the Levers knocked the pants off it in the cup. Yes, I did get a certain sense of satisfaction being an owner, but it stopped when I pulled the shot!


----------



## malling

dfk41 said:


> Why do people drool over the LM offerings? So many desire a GS3. Having owned one, I failed to see what all the fuss was about. Echoing Daves sentiments, the Levers knocked the pants off it in the cup. Yes, I did get a certain sense of satisfaction being an owner, but it stopped when I pulled the shot!


Who are drooling over it, most comments have been less then flattering, and allot of jokes have been made over this new machine.

I have no desire for one, why pay so much when you can get better in the cup for less.

in my experience dark roasted coffee tast like shit on a pump machine, medium roast can be quite good if you have a conical, but the taste improves if it's been profiles as well.


----------



## 4085

I did not say drooling over this machine but about lm in general and the gs3


----------



## malling

Yes there are still a few people left, who are still drooling over LM's offerings and the gs/3, but I have also noticed that people in general have become more skeptical and demanding over the last few years, this thread clearly proves it. If this machine had been released 3-4 years ago, people would not have been giving it such a rough reception.

the quality for the home market have been massively improved within that timeframe, before that, the only really great machine for home use where the gs/3. Since then we have been giving the L1, Vesuvius, Veloce, Alex Leva and we have also been giving more choices in the DB-E61 category, that has seen a improvement in fit and finish, and overall build quality.

Meaning we do not need to upgrade to a LM machine or a commercial unit any longer to get an improvement in the cup


----------



## 4085

People don't buy GS3's for the coffee


----------



## malling

Some do, I'm familiar with a few, but granted the vast majority did not purchase it for the coffee, seen to many gs/3 where there where no grinder in sight, or that where paired with a shiny little one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> People don't buy GS3's for the coffee


Yeah they make an absolutely rubbish espresso .....


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah they make an absolutely rubbish espresso .....


Glad we agree!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blame the machine not the barista....


----------



## malling

dfk41 said:


> Glad we agree!


yes if you brew charcoal espresso blend with it


----------



## charris

I am a bit confused. Why then people buy LM machines? Why are they no.1 and have been doing this since the 1920s - is it just marketing?

Both at home and commercially???:

At homes for owners to show off to their friends who have no idea about coffee in general?

Commercially to show off to their customers (who again do not have the slightest idea) or because they like to spend more money on business assets?

There must be some other good reasons and for sure good coffee, extra features and tech and reliability are some of these reasons.

PS: Marketing is a strong thing but not that strong if you are not doing this correctly and better than the others


----------



## 4085

LM are big in the states....need I say more? I have said this so many times. Very few machines are capable of producing a signature so if you blind tested half a dozen machines could you pick out and name one from another. So when people come on here and talk about an allegiance to knee machine or another, it is usually based on aesthetics or perception.


----------



## AussieEx

They're also big here and in Australia.


----------



## 4085

The UK is but a pimple on the backside of the U.S. market. I mean big in the sense that's that is where LM sell the largest amount of machines. Fracino are probably bigger in Oz than the UK, but that does not really mean anything now does it?


----------



## garydyke1

What an amusing thread this has turned into.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Country with bigger population ( USA ) buys more of a machine than country with lower population shocker


----------



## malling

dfk41 said:


> The UK is but a pimple on the backside of the U.S. market. I mean big in the sense that's that is where LM sell the largest amount of machines. Fracino are probably bigger in Oz than the UK, but that does not really mean anything now does it?


It's obvious that LM sell the vast majority of their machines in the states, it's a big ass coffee consuming country. Europe is allot more diverse, and have a somehow different and more diverse coffee cultures then in the states, yes it has been more and more Americanized over the past 15years or so, but the coffee culture is still allot more diverse then the states.

In italy you still find allot of places that have machines from whatever manufacture that is nearby, in Naples that is quite obvious, in spain you find machines I never even heard off (probably some spanish products), the manufactures you stumble upon in southern europe and the balkans is mind blowing, In some places you can literally walk around a whole day and only see one LM machine, I even tried not stumble upon a single LM machine down there. But as soon as you leve for Central Europe or Norhern Europe it's just like in the States there are LM everywhere, and it has just gotten worse the last few years.

I never been amazed by it, having owned commercial gear I found that to be slightly better in the cup then anything LM, but granted the difference in the cup between one pump machine and another isn't that great, and it'll be hard to pick out any pump machine in a blind taste test.

but then most places doesn't buy equipment because of the end product, they buy whatever they can find or/and that is reliable


----------



## Scotford

So it's got nothing to do with LM just being bloody good machines then? Oh my.


----------



## malling

Scotford said:


> So it's got nothing to do with LM just being bloody good machines then? Oh my.


If you be bloody good are referring to in the cup results, then no, these machine are not in any way better then machines that costs far less

if you where referring to reliability and reproducibility then you might have a point.


----------



## Scotford

malling said:


> these machine are not in any way better then machines that costs far less


That is not the point I was mking. LM are well machined, very reliable and consistent, absolutely rock solid and very, very accurate.

If I were to put, say, a LaSpaz S5, or San Remo Capri, even a Rancillio up against an old Linea Classic, then absolutely hammer through a busy service cycle pulling loads of shots whilst steaming intesively and generally pushing the machines to the limit, I know exactly which I would have faith in to stay temp stable, not lose pressure, pull consistent shots accurately (grinder dependent) and generally eat up anything thrown at it. The LM.

LM make bloody good espresso machines. It's why they are so popular and widely used. You know that when you are on a LM the job will get done and done well.


----------



## CamV6

The more I look at it less I like it looks wise. The brew switch is daft and the PID is too limited


----------



## garydyke1

Everyone loves to write it off without having used one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't think healthy skepticism is writing it off.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Everyone loves to write it off without having used one.


Its funny there is exactly the same threads going on on HB and Coffeessnobs at the moment

Without having machines and grinders to debate most of the coffee forums would have little traffic or posts...

Ours seems to have the most ( if not enough ) talk on actually drinks - some of others - there is practically no reference to the beans


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I steer away from beans - they are so messy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> I steer away from beans - they are so messy.


if only you could get coffee , in some kind of capsule pod thingy


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> if only you could get coffee , in some kind of capsule pod thingy


Like a suppository?


----------



## Mister_Tad

Beanosaurus said:


> Like a suppository?


Wait, you mean that's not what the tamper is for?


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Its funny there is exactly the same threads going on on HB and Coffeessnobs at the moment
> 
> Without having machines and grinders to debate most of the coffee forums would have little traffic or posts...
> 
> Ours seems to have the most ( if not enough ) talk on actually drinks - some of others - there is practically no reference to the beans


But beans aren't shiny are they? Actually, depends on who roasts them.


----------



## garydyke1

Shouldn't be too much longer before I get to play on one . Will see how it compares to a Black Eagle .


----------



## charris

garydyke1 said:


> Shouldn't be too much longer before I get to play on one . Will see how it compares to a Black Eagle .


Gary I am guessing you would be comparing the new gravimetric Linea to the Black Eagle or the Linea mini? Because if it is the mini it would be probably be an unfair fight? Or is there a gravimetric Linea Mini coming out too?


----------



## jeebsy

If the mini isn't better than the black eagle it's a piece of shit


----------



## malling

I'v heard that even the Black Eagle is a piece of shit, after all it still just a pump machine


----------



## AussieEx

I'll be interested to hear your thoughts of it 'in the flesh', Gary.


----------



## jeebsy

£2495+VAT

http://lamarzoccoathome.co.uk/preorder/deargreen


----------



## charris

jeebsy said:


> £2495+VAT
> 
> http://lamarzoccoathome.co.uk/preorder/deargreen


From what I have read LM machines can be found much lower than retail - any usual discount % known?


----------



## jeebsy

charris said:


> From what I have read LM machines can be found much lower than retail - any usual discount % known?


I made a few enquiries about a GS3 and there wasn't much rhyme or reason to the discount - a couple of people came up with the same 'best price' but their starting points were different a %age wouldn't compare. The GS3 was also complicated by the fact some sellers included a service contract as standard, getting that taken off usually got some ££££s off but presumably that won't be offered with the mini


----------



## dwalsh1

charris said:


> Gary I am guessing you would be comparing the new gravimetric Linea to the Black Eagle or the Linea mini? B itecause if it is the mini it would be probably be an unfair fight? Or is there a gravimetric Linea Mini coming out too?


There was a gravimetric Linea PB at the La Marzocco out of the box festival last December. I pulled a few shots on it and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## charris

jeebsy said:


> I made a few enquiries about a GS3 and there wasn't much rhyme or reason to the discount - a couple of people came up with the same 'best price' but their starting points were different a %age wouldn't compare. The GS3 was also complicated by the fact some sellers included a service contract as standard, getting that taken off usually got some ££££s off but presumably that won't be offered with the mini


What is the UK price for the lowest spec GS3? I will try to find out here as well, I was given a quite low price I think.


----------



## jeebsy

I'll pm you


----------



## garydyke1

charris said:


> From what I have read LM machines can be found much lower than retail - any usual discount % known?


Thats as low as you'll get


----------

